# syslog msgid



## izotov (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD 7.3 system with rsyslog 4.6.1 instead of stock syslogd. My question is if it is possible to utilize the MSGID field described in the RFC 5424: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5424#section-6.2.7. My idea is to assign a unique ID with every log message and I would like to specify this ID in the MSGID field. Is this possible?

In the syslog() manual there is nothing about this field in comparison with NetBSD where I found syslogp, vsyslogp, syslogp_r, vsyslogp_r functions that support msgid argument. Is there anything similar in FreeBSD?

Thanks!


----------

